# Paddy's Brewers Market Festival



## Doc (17/8/10)

Posting on behalf of Gerard.

*Brewers Market Festival
Saturday 9th October

25 Different Micro Brewed Beers on Tap!*

Meet the Brewers 11 local brewers including:
Badlands Brewery (Orange)
Happy Goblin Brewery (Ku-ring-gai)
Lord Nelson Brewery Hotel (The Rocks)
Mountain Ridge Brewery ( Berry)
Murrays Craft Brewing Co. (Port Stephens)
Paddys Brewery (Flemington)
Potters Hotel & Brewery (Hunter Valley)
Rocks Brewing Co. (The Rocks)
St Peters Brewery (St Peters)

Date: Saturday 9th October from 12noon
Entry: Free
Where: Paddys Brewery @ The Markets Hotel
268 Parramatta Road, Flemington NSW 2129
Tel: (02) 9764 3500

View attachment Paddys_a4.pdf


----------



## barls (17/8/10)

ill see you there doc.


----------



## Franko (17/8/10)

not if I see him first


----------



## /// (17/8/10)

I've already seen him and will save some Pickled Monkeys for the day!

Scotty


----------



## Jim_Levet (23/9/10)

Can't wait for this one.
Had a great time last year, I will look for the AHBer's "by the giraffes".
Catch ya there
James


----------



## BitterBulldog (6/10/10)

Can't make it this weekend but had a great time last year!
So much so that I thought it'd be a great idea to grab some roadies on the way home from Platinum Liquor...
The last time I prayed to the porceline god 


----------



## /// (10/10/10)

Awesome day, thanks to Gerard for organising!


----------



## beers (10/10/10)

/// said:


> Awesome day, thanks to Gerard for organising!



Indeed!  

From what I remember anyways


----------



## Stuster (10/10/10)

beers said:


> Indeed!
> 
> From what I remember anyways



I seem to have had similar issues to you, beers. Great day though! :icon_drunk:


----------



## beers (10/10/10)

I blame the Icon & Cranky Pants <_<


----------



## barls (10/10/10)

had a ball, was fun catching up with those i havent seen for a while


----------



## Stuster (10/10/10)

beers said:


> I blame the Icon & Cranky Pants <_<



Class action against Keith and Sean. How dare they make such drinkable big beers!


----------

